# Managing type 1, sport and exercise virtual Q&A panel session (Thursday, 29 April)



## Odette DUK (Apr 7, 2021)

We know sport, exercise, and type 1 can be difficult to navigate. There’s a lot to think about - from the amount of insulin you’ve got on board, to the kind of exercise you’re going to do, and what you last had to eat.  

Whether you have type 1 yourself, or you’re a parent/carer of a child living with type 1 – join us at our Managing sport, exercise, and type 1 Q&A panel session with our panel of experts who’ll help to answer your questions about taking part in sport and exercise. The panellists include an Associate Professor of Diabetes, a Diabetes Specialist Nurse, a dietitian and a former GB gymnast and person living with type 1.  

Date: Thursday, 29 April 
Time: 7pm-8.30pm 
How: Zoom 

Find out more and sign up for free here: https://eu.eventscloud.com/esurvey/sport


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 8, 2021)

Sounds great @Odette DUK


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 26, 2021)

Don’t forget this event on Thursday folks


----------



## Lucyr (Apr 27, 2021)

Sounds useful. Are T2 able to attend this?


----------



## trophywench (Apr 27, 2021)

I'd hope so Lucy - you're dafne to all practical considerations as far as I'm aware!


----------



## Lucyr (Apr 27, 2021)

trophywench said:


> I'd hope so Lucy - you're dafne to all practical considerations as far as I'm aware!


Yes I am using MDI and adjusting, just wanted to check as it says if you are T1 or a parent of a child with T1 and I don’t tick those boxes.


----------



## Lucyr (Apr 30, 2021)

I think th main things I remember from it were (I probably only listened to the bits about exercise that drops your levels)

Things that make you out of breath drop your bg, things like weights make it go up
Safest time to exercise is first thing in a morning before breakfast with no bolus on board
Riskiest time is within 90 minutes of taking fast acting insulin
Test and adjust with 3 levers: insulin, exercise food
Exercise can make you low up to 24-36hrs after it isn’t only during, particularly 2am
Good starting points were reduce bolus by 50% before exercise that drops bgs if exercise is within 2 hours, and do the same for 1-2 meals after
About 30g carb per hour is a good starting point to sip, can get sports drinks but mixing orange juice 50/50 with water does the same thing
Something about hydration being important for blood sugars that I can’t remember
Within 90 minutes of finishing have something that has a 1:4 protein:carb ratio like milk or Jaffa cakes to allow body to replenish stores
Sprinting 100m every so often will help to avoid hypos (but is probably banned in my swimming pool!)
You’re far more likely to have a hypo within a day or so of another one. So if you have a bad hypo don’t exercise for 24hrs, as you’ll be extremely likely to have another during exercise (this has happened to me with swimming too, forgot about hypos making more hypos)


----------



## Peely66 (May 1, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> I think th main things I remember from it were (I probably only listened to the bits about exercise that drops your levels)
> 
> Things that make you out of breath drop your bg, things like weights make it go up
> Safest time to exercise is first thing in a morning before breakfast with no bolus on board
> ...


I watched the whole thing and I think you've summed it all up perfectly.
I was gob smacked with something Rob Andrews( was that his name?) said about one of his patients doing an ultra marathon (was it 130 miles or something?) and using sprinting to manage his levels. He must ahve taken carbs on board over that distance surely. I wonder if there is anything about it on the internet sounded astonishing. Not something I'm planning to do btw!! Despite being pretty athletic for most of my life I'm just a gentle jogger/brisk walker these days.


----------



## Peely66 (May 1, 2021)

and here's a link to a youtube video about the very thing

Not a lot of detail about how he managed it all though .


----------



## Peely66 (May 1, 2021)

Oh..very interesting webinar btw!!!!


----------



## Lucyr (May 1, 2021)

Peely66 said:


> Oh..very interesting webinar btw!!!!


Do you remember what the point about the hydration was? I think it was something along the lines of if you’re not hydrated enough before the exercise something dodgy can happen to your blood sugars. Perhaps makes them high I guess?


----------



## Peely66 (May 1, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> Do you remember what the point about the hydration was? I think it was something along the lines of if you’re not hydrated enough before the exercise something dodgy can happen to your blood sugars. Perhaps makes them high I guess?


The webinar was recorded so you can go through it again . I've actually had a look and I'm not sure I quite understand what they are getting at. Obviously if you are dehydrated the body can't get rid of glucose through its normal systems and I think that is mentioned at one point.
The section on hydration is at about 20 minutes if you want to check it too
Maybe someone with more expertise can clarify what was being said at this point in the webinar.
Obviously being hydrated is a good thing diabetes notwithstanding.


----------



## SB2015 (May 7, 2021)

My thoughts on hydration are where your wearing Libre or a cgm if you are not hydrated enough you may get weird readings.  A useful reminder to me at time to drink more water.  I drink tea by the bucketloads but not so good at drinking water.  
couod that be anything to do with it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 13, 2021)

Thanks for the summary @Lucyr - that’s very helpful


----------



## Lucyr (May 13, 2021)

I tried the exercising before breakfast this week, but I think it made my body panic, bgs attached are without food or bolus, and swimming at 7am. Don’t normally get DP!


----------

